# Urgent! Damaged a Rental Car



## ambivalence (Nov 2, 2013)

Hello Everyone, I really do need some advice today. 

I just came to Dubai 2 months ago and just got my license, rented a car today and hit my car. The car is dinged pretty deep. See photo please.

My question is:
1. Can I take this car to repair shop to fix it?
2. If yes, looking at the panel, how much should it cost?
3. There is also some wheel scraping, do you think rental company will charge damage?
4. Any advice anyone can give me? Please???? 


Thanks for all your help!
Al


----------



## ambivalence (Nov 2, 2013)

Sorry no photo yet as I need 4 posts to show images


----------



## ambivalence (Nov 2, 2013)

I can describe the damage. It's a ding around the size of the plam. no Paint was removed.
It was just a hard ding.


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

didn't your rental agreement had insurance? check with the rental company how much excess you have to pay.


----------



## gurkanrtr (Oct 8, 2013)

You must have an insurance. But for all accidents Rental company will want a police report. Go to a station and get a report. The accident might happen when you are using car, someone might hit it and leave? Police will give you a report as you described, take it and go to rental company. It is a small accident so no need to worry. Cool mate.


----------



## ambivalence (Nov 2, 2013)

thanks for your reply.

yes. it was a thousand dollar deductable. but i will be honest with you the reason is also because i probably have to obtain a police report or something. but i dont know what do i need to do to get it. plus i didnt damage anything other than my car. so it doesnt seem like it will be easy. so instead i focused on if i can get the car fixed privately.


----------



## ambivalence (Nov 2, 2013)

does anyone know an honest/reputable repair shop? 
i honestly think that ding should not cost 1000AED..

pretty please please?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

We tool a rental car back with some damsge to the side skirt.
As we did not get a police report, we had to pay the excess in full from the rental agreement.
It is obviously difficult to get cars repaired without a police report at large Dubai garages but there are plenty of places in Sharjah that would repair it.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ambivalence (Nov 2, 2013)

so not just the deductable but also the excess in full? 
i will check Al Gahoud area and if not Al Karama...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

ambivalence said:


> so not just the deductable but also the excess in full?
> i will check Al Gahoud area and if not Al Karama...


Hi,
I had to pay more because I did not get a police report.
(could not be bothered with the hassle and potential fine or black points - normally issued on a whim!)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

The ding seems to be close by the wheel well. Just remove a few screws from the wheel well trim to access the ding from the inside. Maybe you can just push the ding back via with your hand and it might just pop back in position (or at least like a 95% fix, so you can get away with it). The metal does not look crumbled, hopefully that makes it an easy fix...


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey - I wouldn't worry about this as much as you are.

You have two options:
1. Try going over to areas you already mentioned and/or sharjah. See if they'll just hammer that out for you - offer cash. 
2. Get a police report. This isn't a big deal, just takes time on some days. If you are really worried, simply tell them you went to the mall and came out with this. Dishonest but since you didn't damage anything ..... maybe it's OK?!? Your call. Just provide them with the paperwork you have eg: insurance, registration card, license.

If no one repairs the car with option 1 then you can get the car fixed through option 2. Personally, it's a small damage, I wouldn't lose sleep over it.


----------



## ambivalence (Nov 2, 2013)

I went around shops to ask for a quote and they quote me a 400-600 to fix. That being said I need to rent the car 2 more days which will become 400/2 days. I webt to the car rental and they took 1000 deductable and call it a day. So I consider myself lucky then. They didnt ask for police report. What pissed me off is there are additional damages that was counted on my account. Which either was done by hit and run or previously damaged. But yes. Lesson learned.

And yes. Police report are scary. Glad they didnt force me to do it.


----------

